# Can My Truck Pull This Trailer????



## mettfam (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi we are wanting to buy the Keystone Outback Sidney Edition 310BHS, but we only have a 2008 1500 Dodge Mega cab (gas) with a 5.7L V8 with a hemi. It says it can pull 8500lbs (I think, give or take 100lbs) and the 310bhs weighs in around 7900lbs, is tis pushing the limit too far? Any advice you can give me would be great, I love this trailer!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I think once you load the trailer and the truck you will be well beyond the truck tow rating. Sorry but in my opinion you should'nt do it. Good luck with whatever you do decide to do.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Without any numbers available to me, I am going to suggest that the 1500 Mega might be fine. The 1500 Mega is built on a 2500 QuadCab long bed frame and body. You in essense, have a 3/4 ton truck under you. You might consider adding air bags to give you some extra stability. The Hemi is a great motor (Carey calls his "a ripper") but it won't pull like the new 390hp version or even moreso, a diesel. You won't win any races but the 1500 Mega is a huge, heavy and capable truck due to its 3/4 ton guts. A salesman told me once that the only differences between a 1500 Mega and a 2500 Mega were in the rear leaf springs. I would look into this a bit more carefully - I am sure someone on here knows additional details.

-CC


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Do a search on 310BHS and I'm sure you'll find this exact question which was covered in GREAT detail. Good luck!

One edit: I did a quick search and I was wrong, no one else has asked this specific question. My apologies. Next time I'll think before I type! Looks like these guys/gals have you firmly taken care of.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah quick answer is ....NO - not safely ....

Its not really the pulling (which you are at its max) .. or that your stopping ability is going to really be maxed out ... or the fun that you are going to be having as you "white knuckle" drive every time you go down a hill or some idiot pulls in front of you then stops ... BUT its your GWVR thats going to put you over -- after you add the hitch weight, passengers, fuel, supplies, etc you are going to be pretty far over i think ..

unless of course you go camping alone with no supplies and barely enough fuel to get there ...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I do not know what frame you have what your rear axle ratings are, your wheelbase is or what rear leaf springs you have.................

What i can tell you is my set up and information and help you decide what is right for you...then I'll give you my opinion anyhow.....







cause i am an opinionated person









My trailer (310BHS)Loaded for bear is between 9200-9500, depending on what we take and how long we are staying.
I have the ProPride hitch to help the wheelbase vs. trailer length issue, I have air bags (put them in every tow vehicle i have had (3 of them), I am maxed out for my 3/4 ton/2500 suburban. I am comfortable with my set up and watch the trees and drive according to conditions..................DO i want more Wheelbase.... YES!!!, do I want a diesel and more power....YES!!! do i want to drive 3 across the front on long trips....NO!!! The Topic of conversation between me and the DW is always coming up......she would be happier with more truck......But....She aint Driving...............

Now the opinion part...........
Family of five or less and you can afford a 3/4 or 1 ton crew cab diesel..........get it........you will be happier over the long haul.

I hope this Helps...................by the way it is a great trailer!!!

Clarke


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with Curtis... Buy air bags, and buy a quality w/d sway hitch like an Equalizer. Your truck is a 3/4 ton and has the same 12 and 3/4 full float rear end as my dodge dually...

It has very soft springs on your mega... You MUST add some spring helpers..

As far as power goes, its not gonna be no 'ripper" lol but will still move the trailer just fine.

To add, a hemi 3/4 ton truck has the same tranny, and same radiator as yours.

Did this truck come with a towing package? Also what rear end ratio? I think 3.73 was all that was offered. I believe the 1500 mega has a 30 inch tire... So in reality, you have a lower gear ratio than a 3/4 ton because there 3.73 gear uses a 31 inch tire.. In essence you have a 3.85-3.90 gear...

Can you give us your tire size?

Also what is your GVW and GCVW ratings.. I know you will prolly be over, but in reality a 3/4 ton megas ratings would be ok to use IF you have a spring helper.

You may need to look into super springs too... Air bags could end up being bouncy if the springs are real weak..

Anyway, you have some number to give us so you have a bit of work... I will try to check back later tonight... If not will check tomorrow.. Im in Montana, and have poor service..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ghosty said:


> Yeah quick answer is ....NO - not safely ....
> 
> Its not really the pulling (which you are at its max) .. or that your stopping ability is going to really be maxed out ... or the fun that you are going to be having as you "white knuckle" drive every time you go down a hill or some idiot pulls in front of you then stops ... BUT its your GWVR thats going to put you over -- after you add the hitch weight, passengers, fuel, supplies, etc you are going to be pretty far over i think ..
> 
> unless of course you go camping alone with no supplies and barely enough fuel to get there ...


This 1500 mega has the same rotors and brake specs as a 3/4 or 1 ton truck.. It will stop a 10k trailer just fine.. Only difference between a 1500 mega and a 3/4 ton or 1 ton is springs... Nothing else...

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 1500 comes with 3.92 gears which helps and the mega has plenty of wheel base at 160" but I would have to think long and hard before I coupled the combo up that you are considering.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Andy this has the same rear end as yours doesnt it.. Could have sworn when I looked on of those 1/2 megas over it has the same rear end as 3/4 tons. So it has 3.73 gears.

Also check to see if it has P rated tires.. Good chance it might..

As far as springs, Id go to a spring shop and have them build some for ya..

Yep power will be down.. My rig weighs 14500, and pulls it pretty easy even in Colorado, but I do turn that motor at 4400 rpms or so to do it..

If you live in the flats youd be fine..

If it needs tires and springs, you will be spending 2000 bucks just to get this truck ready to pull... Is it worth it?

Carey

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Andy this has the same rear end as yours doesnt it.. Could have sworn when I looked on of those 1/2 megas over it has the same rear end as 3/4 tons. So it has 3.73 gears.
> 
> Also check to see if it has P rated tires.. Good chance it might..
> 
> ...


I guess anything is possible but the Hemi trucks I've seen come with 3.92 for the higher reving engine. Most Cummins powered trucks come with 3.73 gears. I guess we will need to wait for the OP to come back with more information.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

click 
This truck is an exact copy of a 2500mega except it has 1500 rated springs. It has 8 bolt wheels too.

We see Chevy 1500HD's, Chevy Max's, Toyota Tundras, and even Nissan Titans towing this same size trailer everyday.

The Dodge 1500mega is the sheep of them all in wolfs clothing. It is the most stable towing platform comparred to the above trucks, but few know about them.

Just check your tires dude and make sure they are E rated.. Even D might work.. Not P though..

You will need some springs or spring helpers.

This truck has more power and better tranny gearing than the Chevy and Nissan for sure. The Tundra beats it on power and Tranny gearing.. But the Tundra doesnt even come close to the solid platform of the 1500 Mega.

The 1500 Mega has the weakest GVW ratings of all of the above mentioned trucks...

So, simply pull the badges if your worried and get some spring helpers... Then, this truck has more capability than ANY of the other 1/2 tons or HD 1/2 tons.. 
Youll be just fine towing that trailer.. This truck is a 3/4 ton in every aspect including frame, brakes, and differentials.. Just lacking in springs..

I had to stop for the night.. Counted 18 deer in 25 miles.. Just missed 2 if the rascals... I know better.. I put my dually to bed... I will follow soon.

Here I am, in the middle of knowwhere west of Great Falls, Mt and have full broadband... Gotta love Verizon!

Carey


----------



## mettfam (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay so I am going to answer as much of the information that I can. So I looked at my tires and this is what they say LT265/70R17E, does this make sense? I have been asking my husband to figure these things out and he says he will try. We emailed Dodge 3 times over 2 months ago and so far they say they can't help us yet?!

It has a factory tow package.

GVWR - 8510
Is there a place I can look to find the GCWV?

If we were to put on better springs and the airbags does this void warranty at all? That is all my husband cares about









We live in Very northern BC, so there is some hills but not a lot.

We are trying to find out more info so as I find it out I will post it!

Thanks again everyone for your help, I have my heart set on this trailer


----------



## mettfam (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay I was able to find out GCWR and it is 15,000, my axel ratio is 3.73 (pretty sure)

Alicia


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

mettfam said:


> Okay so I am going to answer as much of the information that I can. So I looked at my tires and this is what they say LT265/70R17E, does this make sense? I have been asking my husband to figure these things out and he says he will try. We emailed Dodge 3 times over 2 months ago and so far they say they can't help us yet?!
> 
> It has a factory tow package.
> 
> ...


Thats the tires you need...

I would look into buying an overload spring, not air bags.. Google a brand called Super Spring.

That will not void the warranty..

If the dealer knows you are towing over specs, you might have trouble getting a warranty with some dealers. I wouldnt worry about that. Most dealers just see a trailer, and have no clue what it weighs..

Ask for a test drive if this trailer is at a dealer. Most should allow if the salesperson goes along with you.

Do you guys have towing experience?

Where in BC? Dawson Creek, Ft St John? Hills arent bad at all around there.

I just delivered one in Kelowna this morning.. I deliver rv's for a living. BC is so awesome... Love it!

Just buy some springs and get a quality wd/sway control like Equalizer, or Reese Dual Cam and you guys will be fine. I'd get a 1200lb model for that trailer.

Your truck is plenty solid because its based on the 3/4 ton model.

I think your gross combined weight would be right around 16500lbs. But I still think youd be fine.. Lets say 7000 for your truck plus 9500lbs for the trailer would make 16500 combined.. Could be a bit less... somehere around 15500-16500

And again these trucks are under rated.. Even the hemi trucks are under rated..

But yea, I will prolly be in the minority here.. Ive owned a hemi for a while and know its strengths.. You will have to wind that engine up to make it pull.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

mettfam said:


> Okay I was able to find out GCWR and it is 15,000, my axel ratio is 3.73 (pretty sure)
> 
> Alicia


Well you will be over that by prolly 1000-1500lbs...

Megas are this way...

It will be up to you guys if you want to push it over some...

If you stick to those numbers, a mega cant tow much at all wheather its a gas engine or a diesel engine.. Megas have very weak GVW and tow ratings...

I still think youd be good... But this is just my opinion...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's what I found in my 2007 brochure which should be the same for the 2008 models (automatic transmission shown as only one available).

GVWR - 8,510 lbs
4x2 max payload - 2,440 lbs (probably w/4.10)
4x4 max payload - 1,980 lbs (probably w/4.10)

1500 MegaCab w/3.73 rear axle ratio
GCWR - 14,000 lbs
4x2 tow rating 7,800 lbs
4x4 tow rating 7,300 lbs

1500 MegaCab w/4.10 rear axle ratio 
GCWR - 15,000 lbs
4x2 tow rating 8,800 lbs
4x4 tow rating 8,300 lbs

From what I found in the brochure if your GCWR is 15,000 lbs then you must have the 4.10 rear axle which would be a huge help in handling the trailer. You are going to be very close on the GCWR but as many have noted it is a very solid truck and the addition of some rear springs may be required. It's worth noting that a 2500 MegaCab with the 5.7L Hemi and 4.10 rear axle has a 17,000 lb GCWR and over 10,000 lb tow rating. As others noted here the 1500 MegaCab is really a 2500 with some very very minor differences and you could probably upgrade yours to get it to be functionally the same as the 2500 for very little cost. I would recommend you check out some Dodge truck sites like www.turbodieselregister.com and you should be able to find out the exact differences between the 1500 and 2500 trucks. It's a diesel site but it has lots of great info and the people are just as friendly and helpful as here.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Okay I was able to find out GCWR and it is 15,000, my axel ratio is 3.73 (pretty sure)
> 
> Alicia


Well you will be over that by prolly 1000-1500lbs...

Megas are this way...

It will be up to you guys if you want to push it over some...

If you stick to those numbers, a mega cant tow much at all wheather its a gas engine or a diesel engine.. Megas have very weak GVW and tow ratings...

I still think youd be good... But this is just my opinion...
[/quote]

The MegaCabs definitely give up some payload and tow capacity compared to a similar QuadCab long bed but it's not too bad. For my truck the tow rating is 12,450 lbs and if I had the same length truck in a QC LB configuration it would be 13,250 lbs or 800 lbs more. The payload difference between the two is 400 lbs. You give up some capacity for the large interior but overall for me it was a fair trade.

I too think you'll be alright but it's you not me that will have to do the driving. Good luck and we'll try to help you make an informed decision.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

clarkely said:


> I do not know what frame you have what your rear axle ratings are, your wheelbase is or what rear leaf springs you have.................
> 
> What i can tell you is my set up and information and help you decide what is right for you...then I'll give you my opinion anyhow.....
> 
> ...


On Edit: I did not see that you have a 160" Wheelbase..........Nice!!! That is huge for a trailer that long...........I also did not know of the rest of the Dodge facts.............but i would still rather have a diesel.......with a diesel you also have a greater Fuel tank/mileage range......one other thing is that when fueling with a combo that big it is a pain in the Arse with Gas.......pulling into a truck stop would be so much easier, as gas stations are more and more cramped and set up for compact cars..........at least around here.........


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

my first outback was a 07 29BH and i pulled it with an 2005 chevy CC 4x4 with a 5.3L. The trailer max was 7600 and I usually towed at 7000. The truck had the WB and i had a good reece WD system. the load was not the problem, it was the power. I know it's not a hemi, but it wasn't a sydney 31'er either.

Your WB and light suspension is good with bags, but be prepared to be under powered. I sold my 1500CC and went with a 2500 diesel after 1 year of white knuckle driving. Every time i hit a steep incline I was forced to the right and pull 4k+ in second gear to keep up 50MPH. I was being passed by tractor trailers. On the flats it work fine, but i always seem to remember the hills and the stress.

Since the diesel i upgraded to a 5'er which is bigger and heavier and never have a problem. I knew the 29'er was too big by the numbers, but i was trying to make the DW happy at the time.

We are going to the show at hershey this year, would like a bigger uunit, but same thing, I know that a single rear wheel truck has only the payload to run a mid-height 5'er safely. once he weight goes up on the pin the air bags are only going to do so much. trucks limit is 14,500 which is the best of the single rear wheel truck and the new 5'er all seem to be 15K and up. Have to keep the DW in check this time.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Get some super springs and enjoy the camping in your 3/4 ton truck that happens to carry 1/2 ton badges for marketing purposes.

You won't win any races but don't be afraid to wind that hemi. It sounds happy at the 4400rpm Carey is talking about - I have been in his truck and was really surprised cause my 5.4 2V from my old F150 sure didn't sound happy at that rpm. Gearing like others have said will make a difference in how you perceive the rig to tow. 4.10's might even put a tiny bit of a grin on your face. If you are going to keep that TV for many years and will tow often, you might give thought to having 4.10's installed.

-CC


----------

